# elle a de si jolie yeux !



## dav mermier (27 Décembre 2005)

bonjour a tous, j ai un petit probleme technique, qui j en suis sur va etre resolu par les craques du forum,donc...si il vous plais, poouvez me guidé pour resolution de mon petii sousci qui est le suivent : je n arrive pas a enrigistrer en mp3 des morceaux pris sur i tunes,le mac me di qu il n peu enregistrer les morceaux qui sont en files name !!!??? voila !!! merci de votre aide precieuse, et bonne fetes a tous !! ciao !! david.   (et tout ca pour les beau yeux d une demoiselle) .


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2005)

tu a les forums de igeneration pour ça on ferme


----------

